
Shovler: The App That Removes Snow - dmillerShovler
http://shovler.com/
======
dmillerShovler
Wanted to share a new app we just launched called Shovler.

It is a snow removal platform that easily finds people that are willing to
shovel snow for you.

Happy to answer any questions!

